# VIP222 is having constant Error 005



## gh0st (Feb 5, 2008)

I am constantly getting this error message, every five minutes or less to be exact. I have contacted Dish several times to get this resolved and all they do is make me reset the receiver which fixes the problem for approximately 10 minutes if I'm lucky.

Am I the only person experiencing this problem and who can I contact at Dish to get this resolved ASAP? I am paying $80 a month and my satellite is never working!!


----------

